

Birthday paradox - llambda
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Birthday_paradox

======
ColinWright
I wrote about this some time ago - it takes a different tack, and is intended
to be less technical, more readable, and although less comprehensive, still to
give a good flavor of the topic.

I'd be interested to know if people think I succeeded:

<http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/TheBirthdayParadox.html?HN2>

There's also some discussion from when I submitted it to HN a few months ago:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4753014>

